
Java EE 5 vs Java EE 6 - shuron
http://alexander.holbreich.org/2011/01/javaee5-vs-javaee6/
======
pohl
Their description of JAXR sounds like they're talking about STaX instead.
Wikipedia says it's an API for accessing registries.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JAXR>

